# First Classical concert - seeking comments



## suniil (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm posting this on behalf of my daughter. She performed few songs in her first Classical concert. She has good experience in Contemporary side of performance activities, but seriously moving towards classical!

Would be really grateful to hear your thoughts and criticism / room for improvement

Apres un Reve





Amazing Grace [traditional gospel style]





I'll post this in Keyboard forum, but if there are any pianists around here it is always nice to hear feedback for her piano performance as well

Bach - Prelude in C Minor WTC I No.2





Chopin - Nocturne in C Sharp Minor.





Thanks in advance
sunil


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Your daughter has a very good sense of pitch. I very much enjoyed the Fauré piece. She needs to work on making her vowels more resonant. To me they sound quite thin and nasal. 
Congratulations to your daughter for presenting a program and best wishes for the future!


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Your daughter certainly has a great voice! I wonder, how long has she been following vocal lessons/training generally? 

Likewise to what Lunasong said, I enjoyed the Fauré video. Tell your daughter to keep it up!


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm just going to ask a few questions. 

By contemporary do you mean the kind of singing needed to sing pop music?

Did she have singing lessons at school?

When she has had singing lessons, was the teacher trained in classical music singing?

It is difficult to hear the words that she is singing. Classical singers have to have lessons in pronouncing words so that they are clear to the audience. The words are often in different languages so the lessons include pronouncing clearly in a language that the singer may not speak. Some acoustics make this difficult, but the lessons will give advice as to how to get around this.

Has she had any lessons in how to pronounce words when singing? 

Are the words in the Faure in French? In songs the musical phrases fit the words, so it is very important that the words in a strange language make sense with the music.


----------



## suniil (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you all for listening and commenting in detail.

She just turned 11, has been taking Classical singing lessons since age 9 privately. Started out piano just as accompaniment but turned out it is taking priority over singing. Her teacher is Post graduate from Guildhall and collaborated with many top composers in UK.

No language lessons so far, but I guess when she moves to secondary school she will have language lessons. Yes, she sung Apres Un Reve in French.

Yes, she had / has loads of experience in main stream music, but changed the direction 1.5 years ago. Here is a short clip where she sings a mainstream song





She has no lessons from School, but she is starting out her music education from year 7 in one of the Music schools that supports Music & Dance scheme (out of 4 in the country)

Lunasong: It could have sounded better if recorded with good quality mic, but I think she has bit of natural nasal sound which could be originated from her interest in Country / R&B.


----------

